# Game 8: San Antonio Spurs vs. Houston Rockets [11-14-2008]



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*November 14th, 2008
7:30PM CT*

*TV: KENS
Radio: 1200,1350*





*SPURS

VS

Rockets*








*San Antonio Spurs*






































*Hill-Mason-Oberto-Duncan-Udoka

Injury Report:
Ginobili, Parker*





*Houston Rockets *






































*Brooks-McGrady-Ming-Artest-Scola*

*Injury Report:
Battier *​


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Hopefully we keep this close.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pretty good start by the Spurs, but they need to turn it up a notch on the defensive end if they hope to win.

Houston's up 23-21 after one.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

That should have been charge.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think we just got a make-up call cause that probably shouldn't have been a charge.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tolliver with the steal and the dunk!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And now a travel on Houston. That's 3 offensive TO's in a row.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Great D but bad O. A lot of easy shots missed tonight


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> Great D but bad O. A lot of easy shots missed tonight


Which is the opposite of the first quarter, when the Spurs were shooting 50%. That's just how the Spurs have been this year. When they play D, they don't play O. When they play O, they don't play D.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yao with the and1... can't tell ya where the foul was though...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bonner for 3!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Damn! Duncan bricks at the buzzer. Houston up 43-40 at half. Spurs are out shooting the Rockets 53%-45%, however they're being out-rebounded 21-16.

Duncan and Hill are leading the way for the Spurs with 12 and 8 respectively, and Bonner is actually looking pretty decent and has chipped in 5.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm sorry I ever doubted Hill. Without him our deficit is a lot worse.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> I'm sorry I ever doubted Hill. Without him our deficit is a lot worse.


Could you imagine Vaughn as our starting PG right now? :eek8:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hill for 3!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Hill saved us with that 3. Man I'm surprised he's actually doing this good. Better than who I wanted (CDR, Chalmers)


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Could you imagine Vaughn as our starting PG right now? :eek8:


I'd rather start Mark Pope at point guard.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow.... Artest literally dove out of bounds and Duncan gets called for the foul...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs got a break. I'm pretty sure Kurt touched that last.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

God! Houston is just giving the ball to the Spurs but they just can't convert!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs down 62-55 after three. They just aren't going to win with this performance.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Ugh **** this. I'm gonna fire up saints row 2 and throw random people into moving cars and walls.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Do you ever play any good games, Timmy?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs go down 12, but Finley and Mason nail back-to-back 3's!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

George Hill to the rescue! Spurs within 5!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yao Ming picks up his 5th foul and Duncan's going to the line!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan makes 1-2. Spurs down 4.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs with the steal, Bonner for 3! Spurs down 1!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

TiMVP2 said:


> Ugh **** this. I'm gonna fire up saints row 2 and throw random people into moving cars and walls.


:yay: Glad I turned it off when I did (the game that is) (and by the game i mean saints row 2)


Up 1!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan takes it straight to Yao and gives the Spurs the lead with 1 minute left! 11-0 run for the Spurs!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

McGrady misses! Spurs have the ball!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

TMAC MISSES!

yeaah


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

****! Duncan misses!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Houston has the ball with 13.2 seconds left. DEFENSE!!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

This ****s nerve racking. Again .


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Pop calls timeout ugh


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan with the block! Mason with the rebound!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

OH MY ****!!! WOOOOW!!

Tim Duncan for the game maybe winning saving whatever block!!!!!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Mason misses.....scratch the game winning part.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Hit's the 2nd!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mason makes just 1-2! UHG!!! Spurs up 2 with 1.8 to go. DEFENSE!!! AGAIN!!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Timeout again....


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Quit calling timeout, and get this over with!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

UHG!!! Another timeout!!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ANOTHER timeout. My hearts pounding. Too early for this ****.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Here we go..


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

YES!!! HE MISSES!! SPURS WIN!!!


yeeaahhh


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

12-0 run to end the game. Amazing


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Artest bricks the 3!!! Spurs win!!! A HUGE win!!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Hill= 17/6/5 
Mason= 9/9
Duncan= 22/5

We won though thats all that matters.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hill was definitely player of the game, but Duncan was his usual awesomeness and Bonner, of all people, really came through in the clutch.


----------



## ItalianSpurs (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh my Gosh...finally a Spurslookile win...great defense and 12-0 run to win...there'r my Spurs!
Very strong game Tim but Hill was definitly GREAT today...another steal of the draft?

By the way...Gist is really really good...he need experience but next year i'm sure we'll see him wearing Black n silver!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

That 3 was the first thing I saw when I turned off the PS3. Bonner is good but kinda inconsistent.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> That 3 was the first thing I saw when I turned off the PS3. Bonner is good but kinda inconsistent.


No, Bonner sucks and is VERY inconsistent. Like I said in the Houston forum, this was his once a season performance. 



ItalianSpurs said:


> By the way...Gist is really really good...he need experience but next year i'm sure we'll see him wearing Black n silver!


Thanks for the update. I take it this means you've been able to watch him play?


----------



## ItalianSpurs (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeap, i saw him couple of times live and often on tv. He've a great athleticism, a crazy dunker but need to lear importance of defenseve rebounds! he's stats avarege 16 ppg 55% from 2 46% from 3 2,7 TO 1,4 steal 2 blocks.

I think we'll waive Farmer 4 Marbury....oh, does Toto sign 4 Denver at the end?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

There's no way the Spurs pick up Marbury. Why would they want Parker, Hill, and Marbury fighting for minutes?


----------



## ItalianSpurs (Jul 18, 2008)

No? better...we'r talking about catch him here in Milan...we've money...we've name (Giorgio Armani owner) and we'r a plan...Marbury in europe could be a f***ing factor!

Back to game....someone thinking to trade TP next year for a young center...what do u think? 4 me we need to wait Ian and c how he plays...don't u?

Update: no chance to Splitter in NBA @ the moment.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yes, we need a center, but why the hell would we trade the future of the Spurs?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> No, Bonner sucks and is VERY inconsistent. Like I said in the Houston forum, this was his once a season performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update. I take it this means you've been able to watch him play?


He was good vs Suns, too.

and yeah I wouldn't mess with the team at all the way it is.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

great game!!!

i cant believe bonner hit a clutch shot lol


----------

